# aromatic cedar FINISH?



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

i am building a gun cart that will be used outdoors in direct sun light probly 2 days a month. concerened about loseing the red look of aromatic cedar in sunlight would like an oiled 1800's look any ideas on finish ? if the shine wasnt a conceren i would probly spray automotive urethane but i dont know how well it would work.
about 10 years ago i sprayed a pine door with ditzler 8200 8 coats wet sanded & polished was most beautiful in 6 months it startet cracking & ozzing pine tar in a nother 6 months it was all cracked up
any personal experence's would be appreaced.
__________________
Adicted to the aroma of Oak:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Minwax makes a UV product called Helmsman Spar Urethane that does protect ERC from the graying effects of the cosmic molecular photon torpedos which will be hammering away at your gun cabinet.

Here's a test piece which I keep outside. I have read on finishing forums and marine and yatch forums where this stuff eventually breaks down anywhere from 12 - 18 months in direct sunlight. Mine will not see direct sunlight though, and if your cabinet is only going to see 2 days out of the year then it means you will have to recoat your cabinet in 182.5 years. 

As for the sheen it comes in the 3 basics. Satin, Semi, and Gloss. If you're looking strictly for and oily looking finish this ain't your stuff, but it's all i know from personal experince that works and works damn well.

I just snapped this pic for. Nice weather we are having eh. :thumbdown:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I forgot to explain the test piece. There are four segment seperated by the blue lines. The top segment is bare wood. The next area down has one coat of urethane, the next one down two coats, and the bottom has 3. You can almost not tell a difference but I figure after a couple years it will be more evident.


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks it will be out at least 2 days a *month* i was hoping for an 1800's look on finish but the purty red of cedar is the main objective


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

*Cedar Finish*

thanks for the info , i bought some Helmsman spar Urethane today will try to get some pictures soon thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the HSU and will continue to use it Mike, but I am starting to look strongly at going another route for my siding - still doing some research but for the siding with the HSU on it, I dread redoing it when the time comes. I am looking at an oil finish and hitting it with a brightener every 5 or 6 years and re-oiling it. Looking at Sierra, Defy (again) and another brand that escapes me right now.

For your app though I would go with the Spar Urethane. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

*gun cart finish*

thanks for you all's advise i am ready to head to the range now been working on this for my cowboy action shooting, its soposed to resemble a 2 wheeled cart from 1800's


----------

